# First time with HGH and Insulin with AAS



## JUIC3D (Oct 2, 2012)

So here is what im looking at:
Running test and EQ with Anadrol to jump start. 
Ive done A LOT of research on Insulin and i understand its benefits and side effects along with those of HGH. For the nay sayers of insulin-go ahead and post if you like, it is good for the newbs to research and get opinions and then make their decision. I am looking for suggestions as the effectiveness and results for this given cycle.
*STATS:*
25 Years Old
6'5''
250lbs
13-14% Body Fat
Training 6 years consistantly
Squat: 455x1
Dead: 545x3
Flat: 315x3
Milt: 215x5
*CYCLES
*#1 - Test E 500 (10w), Deca 500(10w), Dbol 50mg (4w)
#2 - 10 week -Test E 500, EQ 400
#3 - Test E 500, Tren E 400, T3& Clen, HCG (10w) 250iux2 weekly PCT - nolva, clomid, clen(4 week)
*NOTES
*#1 - Minimal strength, lot of water weight. gain size and kept decent amt
#2 - good strength increase
#3 - Very good strength, Leaned down great, Kept 100% strength (due to good pct with clen blocking cortizol and hcg throughout cycle)

*NEXT CYCLE #4
*Test E -   12 weeks   500 or 750mg weekly
EQ -        12 weeks   600mg weekly
Anadrol -  5 weeks    75mg
HCG -      250iu x 2 weekly -starting week 3 - end 1 week before start nolv & Clomid
HGH -      3iu Daily AM shot -(Thinking 16 weeks thru PCT)
Insulin -   2iu x 2 daily - 1 morning, 1 PWO
*PCT *
Nolva -    40mg x 2w, 20mg x 2w - start 3 weeks after last shot
Clomid -   200mg down to 50.          (same start time)
Clen -      80mcg day - beginning 2 weeks after last shot to block cortizol (5 weeks)
     -Nolva, Clomid, Clen will end at same time
**** This is a plan. i will have a some left over of each product so any thoughts on raising or lowering dose are appreciated.

Any Thoughts on this is greatly appreciated. like i said before i have done a lot of research and i respect others opinions but its falling on def ears posting not to take slin. i know it can be dangerous(so can a gun if an idiot plays with it and doesnt respect it) but it can be used effectively IF used properly in a proper routine.
I have a BG meter and i have been tracking my levels and plan to track it VERY closely after the shot in 10 min increments (of course with proper meal after shot)

Lets hear it..........


----------



## DetMuscle (Oct 2, 2012)

Actually HGH and insulin are suppose to do some great things together. They move nutrients in a very complimentary way with each other. Also, the combination of HGH and Insulin make for some great IGF-1 production. I think its a good choice and you did your homework on it.


----------



## JUIC3D (Oct 2, 2012)

*Any thoughts on Pep-tides. not as familiar with these as what i just posted.
thinking of replacing HGH with peptides. will do more research as to which kind. suggestions are appreciated
Thinking CJC 1295


----------



## JUIC3D (Oct 3, 2012)

Bump on this....
Ive been on other boards for a while and decided to start up a thread on this forum and the response is letting me down.....

looking for some input as to how long to run the HGH, when to start-how long to run Insulin...........


----------



## Imosted (Oct 3, 2012)

You are 25, if you are planning on going pro or compete go for it, if you are just doing this for looks than you are too young to start hgh and insulin. IMHO


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 3, 2012)

I wouldn't do slin at any age unless trying to go pro


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 3, 2012)

12 weeks for eq is too short imo, 16+ for it.


----------



## JUIC3D (Oct 3, 2012)

I have heard this before about EQ, but also heard good things about it being used around 12 weeks.
appreciate the response.......


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 3, 2012)

Thoughts
Your going to have to ramp up that insulin. 2iu is pretty soft. Get used to it and amp it up slowly. I have been at it for a while... I take 5iu every morning and then 15 iu pre workout. I'm assuming you have legal access to "r" insulin. That takes about 45 min to kick in. I usually take my insulin and growth together 10 min preworkout. While I workout I drink amino, creatine,and carb drink(dextcrose). If your really into it add some igf post workout. Keep the carbs up all the time. I only run slin for 6 weeks then t3 for 6 weeks.  Watch your weight closely I have seen more dudes add insulin and turn into a blob that they never come back from it.  Insulin is a fickle bitch so move slow, always have some carbs with you just in case. As long as your not reckless insulin is really not that scary.  I do have a target purchased blood sugar monitor and it helpful to see at what numbers you start seeing sides(dizzy, sweats). I also purchased a diabetic bracklet and took the emblem off and put it in my wallet. Just in case. 
3 units of growth will likely not have a major impact on a 25 year old. Might keep you lean...I run growth for 9 months a year. I would procure some more I'd I were you.

I might consider keeping the test at 500 and adding in some Masteron e.


----------



## Coop817 (Oct 4, 2012)

You are 25 with a few cycles under your belt, and you think it's time for slin? This is how idiots die.


----------



## JUIC3D (Oct 4, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> You are 25 with a few cycles under your belt, and you think it's time for slin? This is how idiots die.



Coop-Thanks for your opinion, but gotta disagree on that one. people die from misuse and not understanding the product they are using.


I was thinking a 16 week cycle originally. test eq first 8 weeks, test tren mast e next 8 weeks. but would i see better gains from this or running two 8 week cycles with a break in between??
I was planning GH keeping the fat gain low during the bulk cycle and ive read it helps create quality gains that you keep.....


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 4, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> You are 25 with a few cycles under your belt, and you think it's time for slin? This is how idiots die.



Oh so if you're 35 with 30 cycles under your belt insulin becomes less dangerous?


----------



## SamboRambo (Oct 4, 2012)

Only 16 weeks of HGH is not going to be that effective, especially at only 3IU/day.  You need to commit a minimum of 6 months to HGH.  Target dose should be somewhere between 4-8IU, depending on personal tolerance and quality of HGH.  HGH can get uncomfortable when it starts to kick in - numb hands, swollen feet. etc.  - but this is when you know its working!

Bottom line - HGH is expensive but effective when administered properly.  I would not waste money on HGH for 16 weeks - it is a slow and steady process that takes $$$ and time.  I've been taking for a couple years now at 4IU when cruising and 6IU while on cycle.  I plan to jump to 8IU for next cycle.

Just my 2 cents - Good Luck and try more research on HGH.


----------



## JUIC3D (Oct 4, 2012)

SamboRambo said:


> Only 16 weeks of HGH is not going to be that effective, especially at only 3IU/day.  You need to commit a minimum of 6 months to HGH.  Target dose should be somewhere between 4-8IU, depending on personal tolerance and quality of HGH.  HGH can get uncomfortable when it starts to kick in - numb hands, swollen feet. etc.  - but this is when you know its working!
> 
> Bottom line - HGH is expensive but effective when administered properly.  I would not waste money on HGH for 16 weeks - it is a slow and steady process that takes $$$ and time.  I've been taking for a couple years now at 4IU when cruising and 6IU while on cycle.  I plan to jump to 8IU for next cycle.
> 
> Just my 2 cents - Good Luck and try more research on HGH.





Yea i agree man. but im not looking for dramatic effects from the growth, just stay lean and help keep the gains.


----------



## overburdened (Oct 4, 2012)

JUIC3D said:


> So here is what im looking at:
> Running test and EQ with Anadrol to jump start.
> Ive done A LOT of research on Insulin and i understand its benefits and side effects along with those of HGH. For the nay sayers of insulin-go ahead and post if you like, it is good for the newbs to research and get opinions and then make their decision. I am looking for suggestions as the effectiveness and results for this given cycle.
> *STATS:*
> ...


I think your doses on several things are too low to notice much off them...  andadrol for one... It doesn't even BEGIN to work well till you pass 100mg ed(150-200mg ed is PERFECT for great strength, size, pumps, recovery, etc...)  I wouldnt personally take it unless I had enough to do 150mg ed ....Being that it looks like you want to stay on the lower end of things, I think 100 would be a good place for you to start(just so you actually get good results off of it), then you can bump it later if you want...  It looks like this will be your first run with anadrol too.... You should like it.. if you use 100mg+

The EQ is low... 800mg seems to be a great number for EQ, and it's not far off where you are at anyway, so I would bump it, if you need to get another  bottle...(You will REALLY like the EQ if you get legit stuff!)
Test e looks good... you could go with 500 or 750 with the rest of what you have there.. I would suggest starting at 500 and at 5-6 week mark bump it to 750(this will keep the stagnation to a minimum!)
hgh and insulin are great together(add t3 and you have the perfect combo!!!!)  As anyone will say, be careful with the insulin(I'm one that generally tells people not to use it, even though I use it more than a lot of people... just because I wouldn't want someone to end up fucking theirself up cause I said it was cool to use insulin)... You can start it at 2iu, that wont do much at all though...  That is a dose that works well in a keto diet(where you are getting next to no carbs...)  just to make you hit ketosis more quickly(it keeps the liver from storing aminos and glucose to any great degree.. so when you run out of muscle glycogen you hit ketosis, instead of having to wait 3 more days for your liver to give up what it's got(in addition to making more glucose from aminos... the insulin will halt gluconeogenesis also)

If you are wanting to run a clean bulk, and not retain too much from the insulin, I would say 6-8iu/day(this is based on bodyweight, and is still very low for your bodyweight... but the gh will potentiate it to a small degree so you don't have to take as much)... for an all out 'I don't care if I get fat, bulk' 13-16iu... based on your bodyweight...
I would def work up to the number you find is good for you and the diet you are sticking with(You don't want to end up just feeding the insulin,  and not being able to keep to a reasonable diet).. so, probably start at 4iu, and work up to 6 or 8...  You will see much better results that way(especially with the t3 added in with the hgh and insulin!!!)

hgh dose looks good, as long as it's something you are comfortable with... everyone is different and some people just can't take a lot of it.. and it gets extremely pricey!  I think with the insulin, that gh dose will go a long way...

Everything else looks good, You did your homework!  It's alway good to see people post up that have actually done some homework theirself and have a good basic knowledge of what''s goin on....

One more thing... I think the second insulin dose should be post workout... You stand HIGH possibility of plummeting your BG while lifting or doing cardio!!!  Even without insulin this happens routinely to people, they just don't realize it(that queazy feeling... that's usually low blood sugar)
If you bump your dose, then the insulin you took in the morning will have completely filled your muscles with glycogen and aminos...  So, you will get an amazing pump when you work out(nothing gives pumps like insulin)... taking it before a workout really negates any good effect you will get from it(Your body can't produce a whole slew of peptides and hormones while you are training, if insulin is floating around.. just not possible...)  You will lose out on all those other hormones, peptides, etc if you take insulin pre workout... And, The ONLY way insulin works is by shuttling MASSIVE amounts of nutrients to the muscles(preferentially... and you can take certain supps that will steer it more toward only the direction of muscle...  When you are working out, you are needing to use that glycogen, with the insulin in the way it's harder for your body to use that glycogen....  so you are actually making your gains less than what they would be if you just did it in AM, and post wo....  this is when your body NEEDS lots of nutrients shuttled in!  If you have any other questions with the insulin,PM me... I have used it NUMEROUS times, with great results!


----------



## FordFan (Oct 4, 2012)

That was a great recap overburdened!!! I appreciate the info.


----------



## JUIC3D (Oct 5, 2012)

Any thoughts on switching Peptides for the HGh?
thinking CJC1295 w/ DAC for the weekly injections.
what kind of dose should be taken? 
is it similar to HGH in the sense it works well with Insulin?


----------



## AugustWest (Oct 5, 2012)

OverB covered most of it.

And no peps will not suffice for synthetic GH. They can but you should be pinning them at least 3x a day. I am not experienced wth slin so I cant comment on that.

But CJC w/o DAC is just the potentiator. You still need either Ipam or GHRP-2 with it. The effective life of peps is much, much shorter than synthetic, which is why you have to take it so often.


----------



## RADAR (Oct 5, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> I wouldn't do slin at any age unless trying to go pro



Exactally my thoughts also.


----------



## JUIC3D (Oct 6, 2012)

Much appreciated Overburdened! Appreciate the input from everyone. I understand everyone's concern with slin. It's good to have the positive and negative comments for others doing research to form their own opinion. It's a dangerous product but if used properly will yield great results. If someone is disciplined they could reap the benefits.

I guess I'm sticking with Growth for this one. I'm planning at least 16 weeks, maybe more depending on finances. I'll follow a 5 on 2 off regimen. I'll try and remember to post results back to this forum... 

Starting in in a week or two, fucking pumped. Should prove to be a good bulking season.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've used slin several times in the past, but my protocol keeps changing as I find better methods as I go along.

I've used slin pre-work out, but have found a slightly better protocol.  You may have seen it posted during your research. I can't take all the credit for this protocol, I had help from others aside from my own research and experiences.

Although most protocols call for pre work out injections, but if you toss GH and IGF into the mix, things change a bit. I know most guys pin sub-q, but not in this case where GH and IGF come into play.

For now, I have found that less is more. I highly recommend using a minimal schedule for all short chain sequence peptides, which include igf, insulin and even gh. I recommend using no more than 4 days per week, 3 days is fine, but no more than 4. The reason for this is that we are trying to prevent cell over-saturation and closure. All three products should be used in a similar manner.

The protocol is as follows; inject all products POST workout, preferably after training large muscle groups which cause the most glycogen depletion, hence providing faster uptake of peptides. A sample layout is to inject Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.

Immediately post-workout inject 10-15iu of growth hormone IM, using a insulin pin and inject in any small muscle group such as delts, triceps, or biceps. Wait 20 minutes for the half-life clearance and conversion to igf to begin its sequence from the growth hormone and then inject a small dose of igf to create a synergistic super charge of the conversion process. I would recommend no more than 30mcg at this time. 10 minutes later you will take Humalog insulin only, and inject 5iu. I recommend starting with 5iu because Humalog has a very rapid onset and is easy to control with sugar. In conjunction with igf, you will be hyper-sensitive to insulin so start small and slowly work your way up to a maximum dose of 12iu post-workout. You will want to have around 80-100 grams of simple sugars such as dextrose and grape juice and an additional 60 grams of whey protein at the same time as your insulin. You will then eat another moderate glycemic index meal one hour after your high glycemic shake.

The reason for the high dose growth hormone is to take what would normally be your one week intake of gh and spread it out into 4 equal doses, injected pwo. This will create a truly anabolic rich environment and you will also benefit from full uptake due to your pwo depleted state.

So there is my post-workout regime, 4 days per week. For most lifters, this protocol will be sufficient for growth. For someone with at least 6 months of gh use, 5 or more cycles of insulin and who no longer responds to typical igf protocols, the following regime may be followed: In addition to the above outline post-workout method, you may add additional doses of igf as well as insulin on the same day as your post-workout injection.

I would highly recommend you take 15mcg igf an additional two times per day. By taking less igf more often you will prevent cell over-saturation as well as receptor down-regulation. Creating a cell rich environment that saturates the cells infrequently will target massive cell proliferation. In addition you will take insulin 20 minutes after the igf on those 2 additional injections creating an anabolic rich environment that will last all day, 4 days per week.

For a sample protocol for someone that works out after work, I would recommend you do the following: Take 15mcg upon rising in the morning, followed by 10iu Humulin R or Humalog 20 minutes later. Immediately eat a carbohydrate rich meal with quality protein and low fat such as bananas, oatmeal and egg whites.

For lunch, take another 15mcg igf with 10iu insulin and have another moderate glycemic carbohydrate meal and protein with minimal fats. Follow the above listed pwo protocol to complete your three time injection schedule which will be used four times per week.

Out of all the protocols I've toyed with, the latter is the most effective. I didn't come up with this by myself, I've combined different parts of several protocols together....this one just happens to work best for me. Some follow a same protocol but use it 3 days a week. Been there and done that....I can get away doing this 4X a week.  Just my own 2 pennies....good luck.




/V


----------



## Buddylove (Jun 11, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> I've used slin several times in the past, but my protocol keeps changing as I find better methods as I go along.
> 
> I've used slin pre-work out, but have found a slightly better protocol.  You may have seen it posted during your research. I can't take all the credit for this protocol, I had help from others aside from my own research and experiences.
> 
> ...


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 11, 2013)

Humalin -r is not fast acting at all its slower which is why i took it 45 min post work out. I stopped because i could not be constant with it to use it safely there are to many times my wife wanted to go out right after the gym go see a movie and ect. All that put me in a position of going hypo with out having my meals with me. I was having to feed every hour and a half from 530 to 11pm. I could not go to sleep earlier because my BS would drop around 10:30 again. I ran tons of logs with testing my blood sugar to see if I can get my timing down perfect. 

I realized that if I am going to do slin its going to be humalog post workout get it in feed and be done and maybe a 5iu of humalin in the AM once i wake up. 

2iu is nothing waste of time and money period. I would start with 5iu then ramp it up until you reach around 15iu. I just went straight to 15iu and its a trip and can get dangerous. As for gh goes even for staying lean you will need 2-4 iu for 6 months. I have been on gh for 2 months and just not getting the results from it.


----------

